# No AF during Nasal Spray



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hoping someone can help
I started Suprecur Nasal Spray on 18th Jan and was due AF on 26th January but no sign yet. This is our first attempt at IUI so I don't know what to expect, is it normal to be over 4 weeks late?  I've rang the clinic several times but they say it will arrive eventually...
Tnks


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Dandygirl,

I've just had my IUI and looking at your dates they are very similar to mine.

I took norethisterone on Day 19 (18th Jan) and then started the nasal spray two days later (20th Jan) finished the tablets on 24th Jan and I had a bleed on 28th Jan  - 10 days later.  My clinic's fact sheet says to expect a bleed with 3-4 days of finishing the tablets - did you take norethisterone? 

I know ladies all differ but I would have thought that 4 weeks still waiting for a bleed is too long.  Have you done a pregnancy test?  If the test is negative I would get back onto your clinic and ask to be seen.

Good luck!

Natalie

x


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Natalie
No defo not pregnant, had a scan on 10th Feb during 1st consultation for IVF, and have rang the clinic several times to tell them that there's no show yet, and they say it will come eventually. I haven't been issued with any tablets only injections. But yes I'll ring them again on Monday.
Tnks


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

I didnt have a period for my first 2 tries at icsi.My first one I was given tablets to make me bleed but my 2nd I dont think I had a period at all and I was still put on the stimmin drugs without the tablets I had before. This 3rd one Ive had a really heavy period.Get in touch like youve said on mon.


----------

